# wish me luck on an gibson lp custom



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

i am going to ask my bud about payments on his 75 lp custom its awesome so wish me luck









proud boogie owner


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Give it your best shot and good luck...
IF that doesn't work, send me a pm ...
I'll drop by for a visit and make him an offer he cant refuse....

G.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

How much does he want for it? Nice, really nice.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

If he is a good bud, he will hopefully do his best to make it happen for you. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2015)

According to 2014 Vintage Guitar Guide,
the value ranges from $2400 - 3000.
Best of luck.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

he wants $2400 

proud boogie owner


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> According to 2014 Vintage Guitar Guide,
> the value ranges from $2400 - 3000.
> Best of luck.


Is that USD?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

no it's a gibson


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2015)

The mag doesn't say. I'm sure it's USD though.
All references and printing are based in the US.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

That's a very decent price for a custom! I've always wanted a black beauty, myself.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

hollowbody said:


> That's a very decent price for a custom! I've always wanted a black beauty, myself.


i think so i dont know if you can buy a studio for that price after taxes an gibson case 

proud boogie owner


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I wanted a Gibson Black Beauty as well until I saw the 5k US price tag, so I grabbed the Epiphone version and upgraded. LOL


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

yes they are nice but if you want real gibson quality you need to pay the big ones

proud boogie owner


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

silvertonebetty said:


> yes they are nice but if you want real gibson quality you need to pay the big ones
> 
> proud boogie owner


What is real Gibson quality these days? Many proud Gibsonites are bemoaning the fact that the quality has really dropped over the last number of years. 

In comparing other guitars, I have not seen any difference between almost all $1000.00 guitars (many below that price) that is not the equal of Gibson. They may not have all the bling but the quality is at least comparable.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh, you're just jealous he's getting a Custom. 

Honestly, I don't get the constant Steadly Gibson dislike but whatever, let the hate flow through you, the world needs more people like that for the Emperor to be happy. 

Hopefully on more of a constructive note, how and where are you comparing all these guitars. Please share. 



Steadfastly said:


> What is real Gibson quality these days? Many proud Gibsonites are bemoaning the fact that the quality has really dropped over the last number of years.
> 
> In comparing other guitars, I have not seen any difference between almost all $1000.00 guitars (many below that price) that is not the equal of Gibson. They may not have all the bling but the quality is at least comparable.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

vadsy said:


> Oh, you're just jealous he's getting a Custom.
> 
> Honestly, I don't get the Steadly Gibson dislike but whatever, let the hate flow through you, the world needs more people like that for the Emperor to be happy.
> 
> Hopefully on more of a constructive note, how and where are you comparing all these guitars. Please share and educate me on your vast wisdom and knowledge.


just from what i played

proud boogie owner


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> In comparing other guitars, I have not seen any difference between almost all $1000.00 guitars (many below that price) that is not the equal of Gibson. They may not have all the bling but the quality is at least comparable.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> just from what i played


my guess is it's more than Steadly has done


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Good luck with that Gibby. Nice guitar for $2400. Great price.

I'd be very disappointed if something wasn't figured out by you and your buddy...I'm sure it'll work out for the best though.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Perhaps as I age I'm getting dumber or more gullible but I can tell the difference between an Epi and a high end Gibson.

I may buy a black custom some day.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

vadsy said:


> Oh, you're just jealous he's getting a Custom.
> 
> Honestly, I don't get the constant Steadly Gibson dislike but whatever, let the hate flow through you, the world needs more people like that for the Emperor to be happy.
> 
> Hopefully on more of a constructive note, how and where are you comparing all these guitars. Please share.


X 2 that he's jealous!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> no it's a gibson












..................


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> yes they are nice but if you want real gibson quality you need to pay the big ones
> 
> proud boogie owner


that's rubbish.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

not realy i played epiphones that played better than some gibsons it kind of sad 

proud boogie owner


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> yes they are nice but if you want real gibson quality you need to pay the big ones
> 
> proud boogie owner


I so agree! I would rather save up for the real McCoy! I played Cheezyryder's and man, what a beautiful guitar. No comparison between and Ephi and a Gibson. Like comparing a Honda to a Rolls Royce! Superb playability and sound!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> not realy i played epiphones that played better than some gibsons it kind of sad
> proud boogie owner


I have an 1988 Epiphone Sheriton ll that I would not trade for a modern ES335....
G.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

adcandor, there could not have been a cooler pic as a reply.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> What is real Gibson quality these days? Many proud Gibsonites are bemoaning the fact that the quality has really dropped over the last number of years.
> 
> In comparing other guitars, I have not seen any difference between almost all $1000.00 guitars (many below that price) that is not the equal of Gibson. They may not have all the bling but the quality is at least comparable.


Not this Gibson owner. Not any Gibson owners that I know. People love to hate Gibson, especially you...


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> not realy i played epiphones that played better than some gibsons it kind of sad
> 
> proud boogie owner


A well setup Epiphone will play better than a poorly setup Gibson... guitars can't be judged or compared on the basis of their poor setup.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

It hasn't been mentioned yet so I'm just going to throw it out there...

Owing a friend money is a great way to ruin a friendship. I would just save up the money and buy it outright. If he's a friend, he'll hold onto it for you.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

i will now say ide love to find an 68 es345 slim neck to compare it to my 68 mj goya

proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

JBFairthorne said:


> It hasn't been mentioned yet so I'm just going to throw it out there...
> 
> Owing a friend money is a great way to ruin a friendship. I would just save up the money and buy it outright. If he's a friend, he'll hold onto it for you.


i would but i cant afford it that way on my budget 

proud boogie owner


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Geeez, if your just gonna recycle that Goya, I'll take it!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

i use the goya often to play the only dwayne eddy song i know lol.





















i got all these from the same guy. 1968 goya,79 yamaha fg375s,and 79 mesa boogie mark 2a 1x15"

proud boogie owner


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> It hasn't been mentioned yet so I'm just going to throw it out there...
> 
> Owing a friend money is a great way to ruin a friendship. I would just save up the money and buy it outright. If he's a friend, he'll hold onto it for you.


I agree. Maybe its just my age showing, but it seems like a bad idea to go into debt for a guitar you cant currently afford. from the friends point of view unless youre really close, I think it would be unwise on his part as well. so if he balks at the idea, I hope you don't take it personally.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Diablo said:


> I agree. Maybe its just my age showing, but it seems like a bad idea to go into debt for a guitar you cant currently afford. from the friends point of view unless youre really close, I think it would be unwise on his part as well. so if he balks at the idea, I hope you don't take it personally.


yea your right as much as i like it is really need for a home player to have such a guitar 

proud boogie owner


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> I so agree! I would rather save up for the real McCoy! I played Cheezyryder's and man, what a beautiful guitar. No comparison between and Ephi and a Gibson. Like comparing a Honda to a Rolls Royce! Superb playability and sound!


Play the right Epi and you will be a believer. Especially when 1/2 or more of the money is still there for other gear


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I got this one new in 82, it plays like a high end Gibson should, it was the last year for the 3 piece maple neck, on the customs, after that they went to mahogany..


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Scotty said:


> Play the right Epi and you will be a believer. Especially when 1/2 or more of the money is still there for other gear


i wound commission ?? i sell guitars for him . it is how i got my mesa 

proud boogie owner


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> i wound commission ?? i sell guitars for him . it is how i got my mesa
> 
> proud boogie owner


Dude, you speak in riddles...what are you trying to say?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

dradlin said:


> A well setup Epiphone will play better than a poorly setup Gibson... guitars can't be judged or compared on the basis of their poor setup.


True, but it goes further than set up alone. 
A well set up and upgraded Epi will play and sound as good or better than a low to mid range Gibson. A high end Epi can walk the walk with the higher end Gibsons. For less than $1k, you can buy a MIJ Epi or Orville. These are great in stock form, or outstanding with upgrades. 

I'm not a Gibson hater, but I don't subscribe to throwing gobs of cash at a name. I'd own one if the price wasn't so grossly inflated for nothing. Plenty of outstanding, professional grade instruments can be had for under $1500. Often for under $1k


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Scotty said:


> True, but it goes further than set up alone.
> *A well set up and upgraded Epi will play and sound as good or better than a low to mid range Gibson*. A high end Epi can walk the walk with the higher end Gibsons. For less than $1k, you can buy a MIJ Epi or Orville. These are great in stock form, or outstanding with upgrades.
> 
> I'm not a Gibson hater, but I don't subscribe to throwing gobs of cash at a name. I'd own one if the price wasn't so grossly inflated for nothing. Plenty of outstanding, professional grade instruments can be had for under $1500. Often for under $1k


re: bolded, why?

Although I agree that theres good value in Epi guitars, I think youre making an unfounded statement, as theres lots of owners who would tell you that their low-mid end Gibsons ie Studios, Trads, Fadeds etc can run with the higher end models.
So im curious as to what magic fairy dust you think Epi puts in their guitars that surpasses the low-mid Gibbys? Better wood? better QC? Hardware?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Scotty said:


> Dude, you speak in riddles...what are you trying to say?


i sell guitars for him. its how i got the mesa on commission . i sell somany guitars and it was mine lol

proud boogie owner


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Diablo said:


> re: bolded, why?
> 
> Although I agree that theres good value in Epi guitars, I think youre making an unfounded statement, as theres lots of owners who would tell you that their low-mid end Gibsons ie Studios, Trads, Fadeds etc can run with the higher end models.
> So im curious as to what magic fairy dust you think Epi puts in their guitars that surpasses the low-mid Gibbys? Better wood? better QC? Hardware?


I cannot speak for MIK or MIC Epi construction, but I can tell you the MIJ's, more specifically the Elite/Elitists use the same book matched woods, long tennons, and us made hardware, pickups and electrics. it's pretty damn close to the real thing. The minor differences are splitting hairs that really don't mean a pinch. Anything else is a minor upgrade, still netting you with 1/2 the cost for the same product. As for QC, MIJ is THE shit in QC, well known above the US for consistency. China has made massive improvements in their manufacturing. They are the new Korea. Likely the new Japan. (Again, choose your product lines as quality will vary)


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Diablo said:


> re: bolded, why?
> 
> Although I agree that theres good value in Epi guitars, I think youre making an unfounded statement, as theres lots of owners who would tell you that their low-mid end Gibsons ie Studios, Trads, Fadeds etc can run with the higher end models.
> So im curious as to what magic fairy dust you think Epi puts in their guitars that surpasses the low-mid Gibbys? Better wood? better QC? Hardware?


My 2 cents.
1. every thread that mentions the name Gibson lately seems to unnecessarily digress into an Epiphone vs Gibson debate. Why? 
2. the argument always ignores the fact that they are different guitars. I now have three Gibson's and the best feature for me is the fat round neck profile. Every Epiphone that I've played has a skinny neck which I don't care for.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Lord-Humongous said:


> My 2 cents.
> 1. every thread that mentions the name Gibson lately seems to unnecessarily digress into an Epiphone vs Gibson debate. Why?
> 2. the argument always ignores the fact that they are different guitars. I now have three Gibson's and the best feature for me is the fat round neck profile. Every Epiphone that I've played has a skinny neck which I don't care for.



I'll add my 2 cents also...

To your first question ...I think there are plenty of Epi owners who think that their guitar really holds up against a Gibson.
Don't take my word for it...
Go to a store and pick up a new Epi Sheraton ll and then try a new ES 335 ...
at one third the price, the Sheraton needs some serious consideration. Try it and see for yourself.

AS to your second point....I completely agree with the neck size and shapes...Just so happens that I wont/cant play a thick neck so the thinner model guitars suit me perfectly...each to his out I guess. One thing I can say is that your paying a hell of a premium if the neck shape is your only factor.

G.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Diablo said:


> re: bolded, why?
> 
> Although I agree that theres good value in Epi guitars, I think youre making an unfounded statement, as theres lots of owners who would tell you that their low-mid end Gibsons ie Studios, Trads, Fadeds etc can run with the higher end models.
> So im curious as to what magic fairy dust you think Epi puts in their guitars that surpasses the low-mid Gibbys? Better wood? better QC? Hardware?


Agreed.

People are fooled by the veneers and heavy polyester finishes on Epi's. Look at them with a scrutinizing eye and issues are apparent, but people tend to discard the issues since they really didn't pay much for them. Gibson is held to a higher standard, as they should be.

Epi's can be great sounding and great playing guitars but they are fundamentally different in their materials and construction and Epi's are factually inferior to Gibsons in those terms.

I've got a Traditional, Studio, and recently sold an Epi Plus Top... all of them upgraded and setup to the max, and all of them are great guitars... the Traditional however is exceptional.

Consider, a Timex will keep time as well as a Rolex, but that doesn't make the Timex as "good" as the Rolex.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> Go to a store and pick up a new Epi Sheraton ll and then try a new ES 335 ...
> at one third the price, the Sheraton needs some serious consideration. Try it and see for yourself.


I've played multiples of both... the Sheraton is a good guitar, but it's not a 335.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

GTmaker said:


> AS to your second point....I completely agree with the neck size and shapes...Just so happens that I wont/cant play a thick neck so the thinner model guitars suit me perfectly...each to his out I guess. One thing I can say is that your paying a hell of a premium if the neck shape is your only factor.


It's not the only thing that I like about them but it is a big deal. For the same reason, I don't buy shoes in the wrong size just because they are on sale... 

The thing is that if you like your guitar, you'll want to play. It doesn't really matter what name is on the headstock. The OP wants to buy a Gibson that he likes, I don't think he's considering an Epiphone instead and I don't know why he would if he really wants the LP Custom that he's chasing.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Lord-Humongous said:


> It's not the only thing that I like about them but it is a big deal. For the same reason, I don't buy shoes in the wrong size just because they are on sale...
> The thing is that if you like your guitar, you'll want to play. It doesn't really matter what name is on the headstock. The OP wants to buy a Gibson that he likes, I don't think he's considering an Epiphone instead and I don't know why he would if he really wants the LP Custom that he's chasing.


Completely agree with your statement...I just hope that the OP isn't fooled into thinking that 
just because you spend a lot of money, its a guarantee of a good product.

G.

[ QUOTE ]"I've played multiples of both... the Sheraton is a good guitar, but it's not a 335."[/QUOTE]

I obviously have a different opinion, and I would hope others would form their own opinion by playing multiples of both also.

G.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> It hasn't been mentioned yet so I'm just going to throw it out there...
> 
> Owing a friend money is a great way to ruin a friendship. I would just save up the money and buy it outright. If he's a friend, he'll hold onto it for you.


That is so true! Everyone in our society seems to want instant gratification. I want it now!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> [ QUOTE ]"I've played multiples of both... the Sheraton is a good guitar, but it's not a 335."


I obviously have a different opinion, and *I would hope others would form their own opinion by playing multiples of both also.*

G.[/QUOTE]

Bingo!.....


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lord-Humongous said:


> It's not the only thing that I like about them but it is a big deal. For the same reason, I don't buy shoes in the wrong size just because they are on sale...
> 
> The thing is that if you like your guitar, you'll want to play. It doesn't really matter what name is on the headstock. The OP wants to buy a Gibson that he likes, I don't think he's considering an Epiphone instead and I don't know why he would if he really wants the LP Custom that he's chasing.


dont get me wrong i dont want it due to its a gibson. i like the feel of the guitar . and a neck

proud boogie owner


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've played lots of Epiphones and some of them were REALLY nice (I had a particularly nice Dot that I shouldn't have let go), but my most recent Epi Standard LP wasn't all that great. Felt not-bad, but the tone wasn't there and it was sloppy for tuning. Definitely didn't hold a candle to my Gibson.

However, I own 2 early 80s Tokai Love Rocks, and they are the best guitars I've ever played. Easily. Both played, felt and sounded better than my Gibson Standard.

It's just a matter of finding the right guitar. An Epi can sing and a Gibson can be a dog, which is where we get these debates from, but I feel like you're more likely to get a decent guitar buying a Gibson than trying to find those few Epis that are a step above the rest.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

hollowbody said:


> I've played lots of Epiphones and some of them were REALLY nice (I had a particularly nice Dot that I shouldn't have let go), but my most recent Epi Standard LP wasn't all that great. Felt not-bad, but the tone wasn't there and it was sloppy for tuning. Definitely didn't hold a candle to my Gibson.
> 
> However, I own 2 early 80s Tokai Love Rocks, and they are the best guitars I've ever played. Easily. Both played, felt and sounded better than my Gibson Standard.
> 
> It's just a matter of finding the right guitar. An Epi can sing and a Gibson can be a dog, which is where we get these debates from, but I feel like you're more likely to get a decent guitar buying a Gibson than trying to find those few Epis that are a step above the rest.


i really like my goya 


proud boogie owner


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

silvertonebetty said:


> dont get me wrong *i dont want it due to its a gibson*. i like the feel of the guitar . and a neck
> 
> proud boogie owner


Also, I don't like having to make this claim. Y'know what? There's nothing wrong with wanting a Gibson BECAUSE it's a Gibson. If your guitar heroes growing up playing a Gibson, then it makes sense that you would want one. I know I did! I saved up a loooooong time and finally bought a Les Paul Standard. I was so happy that day and proud of myself for being able to do it. Screw people who accuse you of being a tone-snob, or a cork-sniffer (as if Gibson is some rare boutique brand). I worked hard to buy my Gibson and I wouldn't have wanted anything else at the time. And I STILL lust after lots of Gibsons and will likely own more than a few again at some point.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

hollowbody said:


> Also, I don't like having to make this claim. Y'know what? There's nothing wrong with wanting a Gibson BECAUSE it's a Gibson. If your guitar heroes growing up playing a Gibson, then it makes sense that you would want one. I know I did! I saved up a loooooong time and finally bought a Les Paul Standard. I was so happy that day and proud of myself for being able to do it. Screw people who accuse you of being a tone-snob, or a cork-sniffer (as if Gibson is some rare boutique brand). I worked hard to buy my Gibson and I wouldn't have wanted anything else at the time. And I STILL lust after lots of Gibsons and will likely own more than a few again at some point.


that and ok may be a little its a gibson. i had a chance on buying a real lespaul once but i bought something eles. so ive been kicking my ass ever since 

proud boogie owner


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I bought a new EPI dot a few years back and thought it was pretty good, until i bought a new Dearmond Starfire, sold the EPI, still have the Starfire and play it alot.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Scotty said:


> I cannot speak for MIK or MIC Epi construction, but I can tell you the MIJ's, more specifically the Elite/Elitists use the same book matched woods, long tennons, and us made hardware, pickups and electrics. it's pretty damn close to the real thing. The minor differences are splitting hairs that really don't mean a pinch. Anything else is a minor upgrade, still netting you with 1/2 the cost for the same product. As for QC, MIJ is THE shit in QC, well known above the US for consistency. China has made massive improvements in their manufacturing. They are the new Korea. Likely the new Japan. (Again, choose your product lines as quality will vary)


That still doesn't answer why you claim it may sound BETTER than a Gibson. 
Everything you describe implies it may "sound almost as good, or possibly equal at best". You've not indicated anything that would yield a SUPERIOR instrument.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

hollowbody said:


> Also, I don't like having to make this claim. Y'know what? There's nothing wrong with wanting a Gibson BECAUSE it's a Gibson. If your guitar heroes growing up playing a Gibson, then it makes sense that you would want one. I know I did! I saved up a loooooong time and finally bought a Les Paul Standard. I was so happy that day and proud of myself for being able to do it. Screw people who accuse you of being a tone-snob, or a cork-sniffer (as if Gibson is some rare boutique brand). I worked hard to buy my Gibson and I wouldn't have wanted anything else at the time. And I STILL lust after lots of Gibsons and will likely own more than a few again at some point.


Hehheh. I worked as a 14 year old for a year washing dishes at a hotel restaurant just to purchase my cherished, $700, '79 LP Deluxe in the early '80's...Wine Red.

Irreplaceable IMO.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't understand how you can afford to make payments, but you can't afford to save the same amount in the same period of time. I realize we all have our dream guitar, I know I certainly do, but maybe if money is THAT tight you should reconsider whether spending $2400 on a guitar makes sense. There are lots of guitars I would love that are upwards of $1000, but for me, spending more than that, as a non-gigging musician, just doesn't make sense. It doesn't help alleviate the desire though...

As an alternative, maybe consider selling some of your other gear. If THIS guitar is that important to you, then you should be able to get your head around selling some items that you otherwise might not consider selling.

Either way, it's all about what makes you happy (so long as you're not making someone else unhappy in the process). Best of luck.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

im not going to ask just going to have to try and save

proud boogie owner


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If you are buying a Gibson, just because it is a Gibson, then I guess this is a moot point...

Go to a guitar store and pick up a Prestige Heritage Premier. Less than 2 k and it will blow you away. Play it and see what you think. Then go grab a Gibson and play it. I've said this numerous times, but a an old buddy of mine sold all of his Gibson custom shops once he picked up the Heritage. He says they play as well as or better than his high end Gibsons. I've never played a Gibson, so I can not compare to anything I have, but I trust this guy, he's been playing since he could hold a guitar. 











This is the top of the line from then, you can go lower and grab a Classic SB for a little less


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

knight_yyz said:


> If you are buying a Gibson, just because it is a Gibson, then I guess this is a moot point...
> 
> Go to a guitar store and pick up a Prestige Heritage Premier. Less than 2 k and it will blow you away. Play it and see what you think. Then go grab a Gibson and play it. I've said this numerous times, but a an old buddy of mine sold all of his Gibson custom shops once he picked up the Heritage. He says they play as well as or better than his high end Gibsons. I've never played a Gibson, so I can not compare to anything I have, but I trust this guy, he's been playing since he could hold a guitar.
> 
> ...



Here's a case in point where offshore can be outstanding. Quality Canadian woods but, manufactured in China if I'm not mistaken.

People get so brainwashed over brand


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Diablo said:


> That still doesn't answer why you claim it may sound BETTER than a Gibson.
> Everything you describe implies it may "sound almost as good, or possibly equal at best". You've not indicated anything that would yield a SUPERIOR instrument.


Nowhere in my words did I say it was a superior instrument. The splitting hairs comment is what is happening here. A poorly set up gibson will play worse, and if you don't like the stock pickups over a modded choice, it wont sound as good either. And if "Equal at best", what did the *thousands* of dollars more for a Gibson net you? Did they throw in that perfect tube amp you've been lusting for? No. 
Maybe a script that cost $1.00 to produce on the headstock. maybe a burst you just had to have or nibs possibly. Nothing that contributed to tone or playability.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey, how great are the Squier CV series! Waaaay better than a MIM Fender!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Personally, I don't see how a chunk of mahogany CNC'd on japanese machine in USA, is going to sound better than a chunk of mahogany CNC'd on a Japanese machine in China makes a difference. They are using the same specs and drawings. The only difference in my book is the finish. Is a quilted maple top worth 4k? Not in my book when places like Prestige can put as beautiful a top as they do for a much lower price. Because we are talking tone hear, ya maybe the Gibson is prettier than the epiphone, but why will it sound better with a Gibson label on the headstock. Put stock Gibson pickups in both guitars, what is going to make the Gibson sound better?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Its not just the tone on a high quality, its the feel of it and the weight and balance..I have a Fender tele deluxe and every time i go in a music store i will pick up a tele made in mexico.. one was machined in Mexico, the other one the USA , AND EVERY TIME , the Mexican made is bottom heavy, way unbalance and very heavy.. not to mention the set up is not all that great, but can be changed..After playing my USA deluxe i could never downgrade and own a MIM.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

In the MIM case though, are the woods the same? A USA deluxe will probably be ash or alder. Whats the MIM?


BTY there are 2 really nice looking MIJ LP on reverb for less than 600CDN


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Dorian2 said:


> Hehheh. I worked as a 14 year old for a year washing dishes at a hotel restaurant just to purchase my cherished, $700, '79 LP Deluxe in the early '80's...Wine Red.
> 
> Irreplaceable IMO.


Me too. At 16, worked all summer on the farm to be able to buy my '77 LP Custom for about $1k. Best $1k I ever spent on musical gear. I've got 40 years of pleasure and pride out of it, and it's only gone done -400% in value. ;-)

Firstly, you may value your Epi the same as a Giiby. The market doesn't. Trust me, try and sell it and see. But we shouldn't buy a guitar for some hoped-for future value.

100 people could drive a Corvette and a Ferrari back to back. 98 of them would say the Vette is just as good. Just because the can't feel or sense the difference, doesn't mean it isn't there.

Lastly, we all defend what we have. I defend the G brand (the other G brand, Gretsch, too) because I own a few and think they're the cat's meow. The bee's knees. But if I were 18 and just trying to make my car payments, I don't know if I would spring that much for a guitar. I didn't have the options in '77 that people have now. On the other hand, I've never regretted buying high-quality goods - once I've justified the decision in the first place, the benefits pay back forever.

Just my 2/4/6 cents.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'll never tell anyone that my Epi is worth 7k. I also think anyone who spends 7k on A Gibson is crazy. Unless you are Alex Lifeson or Jimmy Page etc... But then I'm sure they don't even pay for their guitars. 

I would love to hear the difference between my 1k Epi Black Beauty and a 7k Gibson Black beauty. But I'd be willing to bet that with my ears, I wouldn't be able to tell the difference in tone. But, if all things were equal, IE the Epiphone and the Gibson had the same pickups, the same nut, the same strings, the same tuners, same bridge and tailpiece, both setup by the same Luthier, would there be enough difference to justify the 6k difference in price? I sincerely doubt it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

...............


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

This argument is old but it's great to see it go on and on, keeps the forums alive.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

You beat me to it, Chuck. Just late by a minute. 

Hey..,,
If Gibson was compared to a motorcycle, what kind of motorcycle would it be?
How about Epiphone?
Ibanez?

Someone should start a new thread.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

vadsy said:


> You beat me to it, Chuck. Just late by a minute.
> 
> Hey..,,
> If Gibson was compared to a motorcycle, what kind of motorcycle would it be?
> ...


ya i all ready said there is no since of me buying the guitar. i dont gig , who knows he may have a cheaper lespaul lying around i may like

proud boogie owner


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Buy whatever makes you happy, what you want, don't settle and regret it later. It doesn't matter if you gig or not, so what if it only gets played in your jam room? The guitar options are endless as are people and their wants, just like opinions and criticisms but it shouldn't matter as it is a personal decision that you shouldn't have to justify to anyone but yourself.... and maybe the wife or kids, just in case they need new shoes or braces.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Rick31797 said:


> Its not just the tone on a high quality, its the feel of it and the weight and balance..I have a Fender tele deluxe and every time i go in a music store i will pick up a tele made in mexico.. one was machined in Mexico, the other one the USA , AND EVERY TIME , the Mexican made is bottom heavy, way unbalance and very heavy.. not to mention the set up is not all that great, but can be changed..After playing my USA deluxe i could never downgrade and own a MIM.


See, and I have a US Strat that I have little love for. Doesnt impress me any more than a MIM


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have two USA strats that really impress me, one is a 60th anniversary and the other is a deluxe...




Scotty said:


> See, and I have a US Strat that I have little love for. Doesnt impress me any more than a MIM


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I love my MIJ strat, but I've never tried an MIA. Again, I probably couldn't tell the difference at my experience level


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I doubt your going to see many people spend 7k for a gibson, but many will pay 1800 for a traditional and love it..so your paying double the price for the traditional vs EPI... as a bonus for buying a Gibson, you get to play it enjoy it, for many years and get your money back when you decide to sell..


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

A true historic '57 Gibson Black Beauty reissue is 7699USD. 

A Charles Daughtry '59 reissue costs 10499USD! What the hell for? 

Alex Lifeson's Gibson is 6699


At Long and McQuade the "normal" Black beauty is 5549 CDN vs the epi at 899... If I went on ebay and paid top dollar for the Black Beauty pieces I doubt it would cost me 5549 to convert the epi.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

i could get a prs as well they are nice for a couple houndred

proud boogie owner


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

vadsy said:


> You beat me to it, Chuck. Just late by a minute.
> 
> Hey..,,
> If Gibson was compared to a motorcycle, what kind of motorcycle would it be?
> ...


What might be interesting is a good poll...

It's funny, but I think we're all kinda on the same page here, but we still manage to argue about it.

the same page: 

we all agree that there's only so much quality someone can pump into a build before increased cost becomes superfluous and level of craftsmanship irrelevant (_ooh_, that guy _really_ knows how to route a pick-up cavity). 

We all realize that there's also low cost alternatives that satisfy some peoples' needs.

We also realize that some people want gibson's for the name and some people don't like that.

What we need to start doing is cut heads to determine who's right here. Let the guitars do the talking...











yes - I realize those are fenders


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

vadsy said:


> You beat me to it, Chuck. Just late by a minute.
> 
> Hey..,,
> If Gibson was compared to a motorcycle, what kind of motorcycle would it be?
> ...


Gibson; Harley 

Epiphone or Ibanez; Honda, Suzuki or Yamaha


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Gibson; Harley


Always thought the same, full agreement.



Scotty said:


> Epiphone or Ibanez; Honda, Suzuki or Yamaha


What about Yamaha? Would the guitars be a direct correlation to the motorcycle? I do see a strong connection between Ibanez and Suzuki.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

You would not believe the "buttery" feeling I got when I played Cheezy's Les Paul.

The feeling while playing this guitar was orgasmic!

I felt "at home" immediately!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Please. Don't compare Gibson to Harley. I'd say they are much more like Ducati. Harley compares directly to one of those giant gypsy guitars with a triangular sound hole. 


Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Harley and Gibson were forged from the same fires. Perfect match.

Ducati,... what guitar would match that nicely and what can we put to Honda?

edit* - After some further thought I'm pretty content with Honda and Epiphone being matched up. Plenty of value for the money, decent looks but never quite like the real thing.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

found another 75 gibson lp for $1500 pics come tomorrow

proud boogie owner


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Fender Telecaster - Indian


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> Fender Telecaster - Indian


only if its the deluxe or custom

proud boogie owner


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chick chat: If you want a real diamond why buy a cubic zirconia?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> only if its the deluxe or custom
> 
> proud boogie owner



My reasoning was more if Les Paul is Harley then Fender Tele is Indian

First Tele - 1951
First Les Paul 1952

First Indian 1901
First Harley 1903

If that makes any sense.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> Chick chat: If you want a real diamond why buy a cubic zirconia?


whats that

proud boogie owner


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

What a bizarre thread. 

FYI, betty's a guy despite the misleading handle. Sorry to out you Jared, haha.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

adcandour said:


> What a bizarre thread.
> 
> FYI, betty's a guy despite the misleading handle. Sorry to out you Jared, haha.


haha yea im a dude the last time i checked









proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

adcandour said:


> What a bizarre thread.
> 
> FYI, betty's a guy despite the misleading handle. Sorry to out you Jared, haha.


and still this out a pc the camera workd great . have a 32gb card in it . i will find a way to put pics on my phone lol

proud boogie owner


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2015)

adcandour said:


> What we need to start doing is cut heads to determine who's right here. Let the guitars do the talking...


[video=vimeo;6633466]https://vimeo.com/6633466[/video]


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Ducati,... what guitar would match that nicely and what can we put to Honda?


Duc = Malmsteen Strat ... both made for those in a hurry!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> Chick chat: If you want a real diamond why buy a cubic zirconia?



zirconia isn't mined by slave children would be my motivation. sorry, couldn't resist :sFun_dancing: 
tbo though, i don't voice the same sentiments when it comes to the shenanigans played by some of the korean and chinese guitar factories, so really my high horse is more of a falabella




laristotle said:


> [video=vimeo;6633466]https://vimeo.com/6633466[/video]


curious why you posted that version? 

but either way, i saw that movie in the theater when it came out. since then i've seen it at least 50 times no kiddin. scratch always scares me. but the woman with the red thing on in her hair...holy smokes, she makes my D string go sharp.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2015)

cheezyridr said:


> curious why you posted that version?
> 
> but either way, i saw that movie in the theater when it came out. since then i've seen it at least 50 times no kiddin.


it's the best part. n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Scotty said:


> Gibson; Harley
> 
> Epiphone or Ibanez; Honda, Suzuki or Yamaha


Yamaha=Yamaha


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2015)

Heritage - Victory


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Cheez, what's falabela? I googled this and WTF! Did you mean fallible?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> Cheez, what's falabela? I googled this and WTF! Did you mean fallible?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falabella


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chick Chat: If I were to buy a diamond I would buy Canadian diamonds! 


Canadian diamonds appeal to those 
concerned about environmental and human rights issues. They are produced from diamond mines that have some of the world's highest environmental standards. In addition, the proceeds of the mines go to *legitimate *companies instead of groups who have obtained the diamonds through* forced labor*,* theft* or other* explotation*. The certification process allows the stones to be tracked from mine through manufacturing, wholesaling and to the retail consumer!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scotty said:


> Gibson; Harley
> 
> Epiphone or Ibanez; Honda, Suzuki or Yamaha


Well, all of those bikes are better than a Harley. Harley's are bought for their name, not their quality. Gibsons are bought for both name and quality but you pay dearly for it in many cases.


----------

